# How Often Do You Edge?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Every time you mow? 
Every other time? 
Once a week? 
Once a month? 
Never?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Once a week here. I only have to cut twice and the edging gets done on the weekend when I have more time.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Same here. I usually edge every other cut, or about once a week. I like to keep a clean edge.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

It depends on how much time/energy I have, I'll do it every time I mow if I have enough of either.

With PGR applied, it only needs edging once a week.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Used to do it weekly, but last two years it's been only once a season and the occasional touch-up with the string trimmer if I the mood strikes me.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Pretty much every other time I mow. Now with pgr down it's down to about once a week.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Exactly what Red said.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Every time I mow.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

at least once each week. I've been mowing about three times a week, there are times I will run the weedeater along the edges to keep them crisp until I pull the edger out. I will put my first application of PGR down this weekend, so we will see how often I need to edge after that sets in


----------



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

Once a week for me.


----------



## Pharmower (Apr 19, 2017)

I average about every 2 weeks. I'll split it up and do side walk one week and curb the next week. Living on the corner gives me 4 times the fun!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

It's been awhile since I edged regularly but from what I remember I usually do it every 2 weeks or so. I have had good success from spraying leftover PGR on the edges to give it a double dose per se and it seems to do the trick! If we get a lot of rain, I may do it a little more often.


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

I edge with the metal blade edger at the beginning of the season, then weekly with the string trimmer.


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

I usually do it every second mow, so once a week. I always mow _after _I edge, who does it the other way around then goes over with the mower again if it's needed?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I mow then edge, that way the grass is not as long for the edger. That's just how I've done it. Is it better edging then mowing?


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm not sure which is better. I've always edged, then mowed that way the mower picks up the clippings. By brother in law does it the other way around as he says it's easier to edge when he knows the desired height of the lawn. I have no idea


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I mow before edging. I don't collect the clippings anyway and like stated I will have a better idea of the height to match as well as knowing exactly where the mower won't reach instead of guessing.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Once a week for me. I edge with a string trimmer. Question are people are really cutting grass two times a week if so why? I'm in Louisiana and my st Augustine is just starting to grow fast.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Once a week for me. I edge with a string trimmer. Question are people are really cutting grass two times a week if so why? I'm in Louisiana and my st Augustine is just starting to grow fast.


If I wasn't using PGR on my 1/2" Bermuda, I would probably be mowing every other day. With PGR, I can get by with 2-3 cuts per week.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Question: are people really cutting grass two times a week and if so why? I'm in Louisiana and my st Augustine is just starting to grow fast.


The answer is: It depends.

Mowing grass should follow the 1/3 rule (or even the 1/4 rule) which states that you should aim to not cut more than 1/3 of the blade off when mowing. _Therefore, the lower your height of cut (HOC) the more often you need to mow._

If a creeping grass like Bermuda is cut at 1/2 inch, and it grows a 1/4 inch per day in the heat of summer, you'll have to cut every day. For a taller kept grass like St. Augustine, where the HOC might be 4 inches, even if it grows 1/4 inch a day, it would only need to be cut every five days or so. The lower the HOC, the increase in mowing frequency.

This is why plant growth regulators (PGR) are so popular: because they slow the growth of the grass blades, saving time, fuel, and even marriages.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Once a week for me. I edge with a string trimmer. Question are people are really cutting grass two times a week if so why? I'm in Louisiana and my st Augustine is just starting to grow fast.


I am in this category. I've been a mowing fool. It is starting to wear on the items that dfw_pilot mentioned.

I live in a cool season grass zone and its been cool here. It will slow down here in a bit when it warms up more or when I apply PGR.


----------

